# Preparing the Black Diamond Sand setup



## Fluidmachine (Oct 20, 2011)

A great way to rinse sand is to use a 5/10 gal pail, put the sand in, and then turn on the water and just let the rising water push the dust out. Agitate the sand with a stir stick or some such. Get it in the tank, scape and then start filling. If you put a big tupperware container in there, so you can pour water into that instead of directly onto the substrate, you'll get far less agitation and movement. Then wait a couple of days, run filters and wait for it to settle!

I would recommend being careful, as blasting media is usually sharp. Perhaps some sandblaster out there can chime in and let you know more. ESPECIALLY when using it near glass. Be careful putting it in, even during scaping. If you start applying pressure with it against the sides, it's gonna chew up your glass like there is no tomorrow.

As for how much? No idea. How big of bags are they? What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

Fluidmachine said:


> A great way to rinse sand is to use a 5/10 gal pail, put the sand in, and then turn on the water and just let the rising water push the dust out. Agitate the sand with a stir stick or some such. Get it in the tank, scape and then start filling. If you put a big tupperware container in there, so you can pour water into that instead of directly onto the substrate, you'll get far less agitation and movement. Then wait a couple of days, run filters and wait for it to settle!
> 
> I would recommend being careful, as blasting media is usually sharp. Perhaps some sandblaster out there can chime in and let you know more. ESPECIALLY when using it near glass. *Be careful putting it in, even during scaping. If you start applying pressure with it against the sides, it's gonna chew up your glass like there is no tomorrow.*
> 
> As for how much? No idea. How big of bags are they? What are the dimensions of your tank?


so true

50# bags so probably 4bags


----------



## JonAseed (Oct 19, 2011)

Optix said:


> so true
> 
> 50# bags so probably 4bags


Ok forget it - I'll have to go with pool filter sand or something else easier. I dont want to risk that. my tank is 178 gallons.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

You will still have to rinse the PFS jus the same as the blasting sand. Also will need the same amount of both. I have used both n the pfs is lighter and made its way into the filters ALOT more.


----------



## JonAseed (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah but what they mention about being extra careful or it'll hurt the glass..


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Just don't scrub it against the glass. It isn't black magic... it is just blasting grit. Normal sand will scratch the f out of your glass if you scrape it too. 

Just use common sense. If you use a magnetic scrubber, be careful not to allow any type of sand to get stuck in it. 

The larger grade sand isn't very sharp. The fine stuff is like a bag full of glass slivers.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

It must be different in every area Justin because I use the fine stuff all the time. There are definitely no slivers in mine.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

I have both the 20-40 and the 40-80 grit and neither is very sharp at all. I used my hands to mix it while rinsing and while planting and aquascaping without a single sliver. If it was brown you wouldn't tell the difference from the blasting sand and normal sand. 

I have done alot of research about the use of this stuff and MOST of the time people who warn against using it have never used it. It was always "I heard" this......

Choose what you like best, but I have had no problems whatsoever with it as well as several other breeders who use it alot with sand sifters, Corys, and everything in between.


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

i HAVE it in my tank now

and Ive scratched my tank up in the past rescaping, Ive scratched a tank up with a magnetic algae scraper (so I got a floating one)

love the color, love the price...but it will scratch your glass if you are careless

Ive never scratched the glass with sand...but cant stand the white bottom

so Ive ended up with fine gravel (love the color, love the ease of use, hate the price)


----------



## JonAseed (Oct 19, 2011)

Optix said:


> i HAVE it in my tank now
> 
> and Ive scratched my tank up in the past rescaping, Ive scratched a tank up with a magnetic algae scraper (so I got a floating one)
> 
> ...


this sux, now back to square 1


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

I have some black diamond blasting sand in my tank. I used it for the bottom underneath moonsand so I wouldnt have to buy as much moonsand.

I rinsed it and stirred it with my hands and played with it when it was wet and dry. I did not find any sharpness at all. Unless you are dragging it along the bottom of your tank I cant see worrying about scratches anymore then sand or regular gravel.


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

PS. If you have not seen it yet there is a super long string of posts in this area about the black diamond sand with tons of people who use it swearing it isnt sharp and does not hurt any of their bottom dwelling fish. It is that string that helped me make my decision.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

How did you rescape and scratch the glass? 

I can see it happening with a magnet but as other have said, you can scratch the glass with anything if you're not careful...


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

shifting the BD by making slopes...and then didnt like it...saw the scratches when i reverted back


----------

